# sound system



## ShortYellowBus (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 2004 Sentra with the upgraded 180 watt - 7 speaker system. I was planning on getting a new receiver so I could get 2 subs and an amp installed but still use my original speakers. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of shit to get? 
I am looking to spend:
$150-200 on a receiver
$150-200 on a amp
and prob these for subs? tell me what you think.
http://www.crutchfield.com/S-qRLga9...=67600&I=113W2509&o=p&a=1&cc=01&avf=Y&search=


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

just ditch the whol system. and, be prepared to spend well over $1000 for a decent starter system (im up to $4000 on mine)


get an alpine (i wouldnt, just because of a bad experience personally made worse by bad salespeople and even worse tech-help people)

or an eclipse, eclipse makes REALLY nice headunits
get a GOOD set of components (be prepared to spend ~ $300+ for the pair of midranges w/ tweeters... and completely eliminate your rear speakers (trust me on this)
get a good 4 channel amp to run the midranges and tweeters on their own channels (or bi-amp them with 2 2channel amps (one amp to run tweeters, one to run midranges)
eventually, get like a single 12 (unless you're like me and you're a total bass/SPL junkie..then get 2) running off a nice (JL/JBL/Alpine) monoblock amp

i just listed about $1500 lol

seriously though man
get a new head unit
component speakers (NOT COAX)
and a good 4channel amp

you'll be VERY happy with it, i promise. who knows, it might have enough bass for you (many people dont like ALOT of bass)...6.5in midranges can put out a lot of clean bass. if it isnt, get a sub later

but trust me...spend the money now, and get GOOD stuff
or you'll end up like me....building system after system because you heard something that sounds better than yours

now, mines untouchable in my area 
btw, imo, kenwoods are garbage. get a single 12/15in Infinity Kappa Perfect VQ series sub (what i've got, and evangelos has em too)....they're awesome.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

> btw, imo, kenwoods are garbage.


I agree, kenwood subs suck, except for their eXcelon line.


----------



## slap (Jul 21, 2003)

Shortyellowbus.....pause.....ok that's pretty funny

Don't be scared of the big dollar figures Jasper posted. Car audio, like any other hobby can get real expensive real quick.

If you don't have loads of cash right now, don't be afraid to upgrade in stages. Like Jasper said get quaility stuff the first time and you'll be happier in the long run. 

Do your research online (and search this section) and pick a few products in your price range. Post your options and the audio gurus around here will help you out.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

slap said:


> Shortyellowbus.....pause.....ok that's pretty funny
> Do your research online (and search this section) and pick a few products in your price range. Post your options and the audio gurus around here will help you out.


haha, agreed, i didnt even notice that before. that name is pretty good

yeah. basically, the guru's are...hmm...good question. theres a few guys who really know their shit. audios mostly universal, check out www.b15sentra.net/forums -> audio...i can really only list the guys i talk to all the time who im confident is saying they KNOW their shit)

EvangelosK (b15sentra.net)
sr20demon (also 2001 SE #2 on b15sentra.net - same person)
DevlynSnide (not here much, if at all, mostly B15sentra.net)
Jasper (me) <-- someone called me a guru  made me smile 
pugnex (b15sentra.net)
SpecVFreak (you'll find him on B15sentra.net)


if you want, i'll help you put together a really NICE setup. just be prepared to spend some serious money. give me a budget you could work with (like $200 per month or something) and i'll tell you what'll sound awesome, and what to do first.

hit me up on AIM. im always on (if im not, leave a message)


----------



## potsy (Oct 10, 2004)

*new head unit info and amp info*



ShortYellowBus said:


> I have a 2004 Sentra with the upgraded 180 watt - 7 speaker system. I was planning on getting a new receiver so I could get 2 subs and an amp installed but still use my original speakers. Does anyone have any suggestions on what kind of shit to get?
> I am looking to spend:
> $150-200 on a receiver
> $150-200 on a amp
> ...


I would suggest a pioneer head unit or kenwwod in that price range.The thing you gotta look for are system EQ's if your sticking with the stock speakers and adding some subs. Second thing to look for are subwoofer preouts out the back of the head unit. If you want to spend 150-200 dollars on an amp id only go with one sub. A high quality subwoofer amp is more important than the subwoofer.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Jasper said:


> EvangelosK (b15sentra.net)
> sr20demon (also 2001 SE #2 on b15sentra.net - same person)
> DevlynSnide (not here much, if at all, mostly B15sentra.net)
> Jasper (me) <-- someone called me a guru  made me smile
> ...



^hey! what about me?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> ^hey! what about me?


haha im sorry. 
holy old post.
i didnt know you too well when this post first came around...besides, you werent the only person i skipped lol


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i guess your forgiven... heh heh


----------

